# New homes on sale?



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

I had heard a friend talk in passing about certain new home builders putting houses on sale / discount? He was saying that a given builder, for instance Minto or Ashcroft or Mattamy will build their set of lots and then if they have a handful or so left over they often put them on sale.
Any truth to this? And if so, how would one find out when homes were on sale / discount? Some sort of mailing lists?

Thanks guys


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually, if anything, they'll kick in some extras rather than giving a break on price. They may give some upgrades, etc. Some builders are offering free cars.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Justin1980 said:


> I had heard a friend talk in passing about certain new home builders putting houses on sale / discount? He was saying that a given builder, for instance Minto or Ashcroft or Mattamy will build their set of lots and then if they have a handful or so left over they often put them on sale.
> Any truth to this?


It is nothing more than a sales tactic.
No different than used car sales pitches.
The demand these days is so high that there is hardly hordes of leftover inventory.

Leftover might mean left over by 10:00 am when the registration opened at 7:00 am.

Mattamy is particularly notorious for such shell games.
They will claim they are discounting the price, but once they have got you in there, anything you touch is an "upgrade".
Want a door here - it's an upgrade.
Want a landing here - upgrade.
Want backsplash in your kitchen - upgrade.
Want hardwood on your stairs - upgrade.
Want a rough-in - upgrade.

And so on.

Yes, there is a mailing list.
You can sign up on their website.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good grief, Justin. Why would you want a new home? No landscaping, minimum code, cheap fixtures, everything beige... 

OSB everywhere...

If I were desperate to buy a new home, I would spec out a factory-built modular home over a styrofoam poured concrete foundation. Spray foam insulation. R2000. Concrete fibre board cladding. Triple glazed glass. Steel roof. Passive solar heating. Get exactly what I want.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Justin1980 said:


> I had heard a friend talk in passing about certain new home builders putting houses on sale / discount? He was saying that a given builder, for instance Minto or Ashcroft or Mattamy will build their set of lots and then if they have a handful or so left over they often put them on sale.
> Any truth to this? And if so, how would one find out when homes were on sale / discount? Some sort of mailing lists?
> 
> Thanks guys


Builder homes are always for sale.  Speaking from personal experience, if you pay list price, you're a sucker. Negotiate to make sure they throw in landscaping, finished garage, fences, garage door closer, etc. 

Don't be in a rush to buy. If they say that someone else is interested in a specific house, there's a very good chance they're lying to create a sense of urgency. If they say "we can't build them for less" they're full of crap; they sure can when the market tanks and tradespeople drop their rates. 

Make sure you don't sign anything (not even preliminary documents) without your lawyer looking them over first. 

Also, consider buying used; it can often be cheaper, even when you factor in the paint job and other touchups. 

Research the individual builders by knocking on doors of other houses they've built (don't bother looking at BBB ratings, they don't help). Online research probably wouldn't hurt either. 

If you plan to use a realtor, note that you have to take them in when you first go to the showroom. 

If you can, find someone who's involved with the industry (and their games) and get them to give you some guidance.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, and definitely make it seem like there are other properties you're looking at (even if you aren't). Make them compete for your business.


----------

